# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  tolle Video-Aktion bei DD

## Jan G-901

Hallo Jungs,
das ist doch mal ne tolle Aktion bei DAILY DOSE:

"Ab sofort gibt es zu jeder DVD-Bestellung bei DAILY DOSE wieder einen fetten Film obendrauf.

Der 'PWA Hawaii Pro 2004' galt seiner Zeit als einer der besten Wave Events aller Zeiten. Die DVD covert den gesamten Wettbewerb und zeigt die besten Windsurfer der Welt in nahezu perfekten Bedingungen.

Gezeigt werden die Trials, die Single- und Double-Elimination und Interviews mit Fahren. Gesamtlnge 76 Minuten.

Nur solange der Vorrat reicht als Zugabe zu allen anderen DVD-Bestellungen im DAILY DOSE Shop."
Die Saison beginnt, holt euch noch etwas Anregung!!!!!!!!!
Jan

Immer wieder aktuell: www.backwinddivision.de  .

----------

